# Missing Fur!!



## bearsxx (Apr 16, 2011)

My dog has had this little bald spot for the last 2 weeks. I am not sure where it is from or how she got it. This is the only spot on her entire body! Any help will be greatly appreciated...


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Does it look irritated/scabby or is there skin missing? She could have bumped into something that just scraped the hair off, that's kind of what it looks like to me. If it's not irritated at all, I would just keep an eye on it for now if I were you.


----------



## bearsxx (Apr 16, 2011)

No skin missing and not scabby. Skin feels smooth under it. My main worry was the fur doesnt seem to be growing back after two weeks. After all the dogs I have had this is the first time I saw something like this.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Try Nu Stock.
If it's just scarring or missing hair it should help.
Ecko had a scar on his face from a staff infection as a puppy. Nu Stock helped grow the hair back.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:goodpost: that is what I was going to say. Put some nu stock on it and watch it, the hair will grow back. Any number of things could have caused it but nothing serious just need to grow the hair back now.


----------



## bearsxx (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replys everyone!!! I just ordered a some nu stock online and will have it in a few days.........


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> :goodpost: that is what I was going to say. Put some nu stock on it and watch it, the hair will grow back. Any number of things could have caused it but nothing serious just need to grow the hair back now.


You are actually the one who recommended it for Ecko if I remember right. Great teachers here.


----------

